
Kazuo Kashio, a Founder of Casio Computer, Has Died - NaOH
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/20/obituaries/kazuo-kashio-founder-casio-computer-dies-at-89.html
======
jcloud_dev
A Casio watch was given to me as birthday gift in 1998. It is still on my
wrist, showing time.

I can't think of a better tribute for that man.

~~~
flashmob
Casios are great. Which model do you have? Btw, I can't believe that in this
age, people need the recharge their watch once a day. It's like we went
backwards. How often did you replace your battery?

~~~
jcloud_dev
TGW-10 Tri-Graph. You can see it here:
[http://vintagedigitalwatches.com/files/p18cas2.jpg](http://vintagedigitalwatches.com/files/p18cas2.jpg)

I believe I went through 3-4 batteries over this time. So every 5-7 years.
Funny enough, the wristbands were wearing out faster than the batteries.

~~~
travisr
Nice, I have never seen that model. I wear the DB-36[1]. I've tried many other
watches, but I always come back to this model. Love it.

1\. [https://images-na.ssl-images-
amazon.com/images/I/41B4p2bhQVL...](https://images-na.ssl-images-
amazon.com/images/I/41B4p2bhQVL.jpg)

~~~
kawsper
I did consider the DB-36 and the the GB-5600. But I eventually ended up
settling for the GB-5600 because I liked the square design. It does come with
bluetooth and other early "smartwatch"-features which I don't use, but the
vibrating alarm is very handy.

It was hard to find though.

~~~
travisr
Vibrating alarms are nice. About the only thing I miss from my Fitbit.

------
tsaoyu
I remember the fun time when I hacking into a CASIO fx-82ES. There is a
unsolder jumper on PCB that can 'upgrade' 82ES to 991ES which has four more
functions. [http://www.instructables.com/id/Upgrade-your-Casio-
fx-82es-i...](http://www.instructables.com/id/Upgrade-your-Casio-fx-82es-
into-115es991es570es/)

The quality of those calculators are amazing, thanks for creating all of
those, R.I.P

------
kemonocode
I've worn a watch in my wrist since I was 8, and all the watches I've owned
have been Casio. Likewise, so was the scientific calculator that carried me
through high school and early college. Not to mention my first PDA was a Casio
Pocket Viewer, which also led me to my first approach to programming. To say
the extent the company he founded and led has influenced my life in one way or
another is an understatement.

------
cupofjoakim
Oh shit, this hit harder than I thought it would. I love the A168 watch, and
I've worn one every day since I got my first back when I was 19. It does where
out on the edges (gold paint scrubs off) so I find I need to replace it every
now and then. Regardless, I'll probably continue buying these every few years
until they stop making them.

------
DiabloD3
I have a G-Shock that I got for my 18th birthday. I am now 35, and it is still
on it's original battery.

~~~
TimJYoung
I had a G-Shock in high school and wore it while surfing all of the time. It
was a fantastically durable watch.

------
jim-jim-jim
[https://hooktube.com/watch?v=lNYcviXK4rg](https://hooktube.com/watch?v=lNYcviXK4rg)

RIP

